# Moving to Cairo



## harvey1803 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, looking for a bit of advice about a potential move to Cairo. We have already been for a short visit to look around at schools and apartments but still lots of questions. We looked at apartments in Maadi, is there an area within Maadi that is reccomended. We also had a drive out to Katameya and was very impressed with it, but lots of folks are saying it is not advisable as it is too far, no facilitites and difficult for local drivers, cleaners to travel there? We will have a driver and a teenager going to the School there. We found the airport a bit of a scary experience and were surrounded by youngsters grabbing at our cases and asking for money, overall we did not feel very safe on this short visit - is this common? Just wondering if it gets easier the longer you are there? Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

harvey1803 said:


> Hi, looking for a bit of advice about a potential move to Cairo. We have already been for a short visit to look around at schools and apartments but still lots of questions. We looked at apartments in Maadi, is there an area within Maadi that is reccomended. We also had a drive out to Katameya and was very impressed with it, but lots of folks are saying it is not advisable as it is too far, no facilitites and difficult for local drivers, cleaners to travel there? We will have a driver and a teenager going to the School there. We found the airport a bit of a scary experience and were surrounded by youngsters grabbing at our cases and asking for money, overall we did not feel very safe on this short visit - is this common? Just wondering if it gets easier the longer you are there? Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Maadi Degla is my favorite part of Maadi. Quieter than most, easy to get around, etc. I feel comfortable here, but am always aware of my surroundings when out and about. (I think that's important no matter where you end up.)

Welcome!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

harvey1803 said:


> Hi, looking for a bit of advice about a potential move to Cairo. We have already been for a short visit to look around at schools and apartments but still lots of questions. We looked at apartments in Maadi, is there an area within Maadi that is reccomended. We also had a drive out to Katameya and was very impressed with it, but lots of folks are saying it is not advisable as it is too far, no facilitites and difficult for local drivers, cleaners to travel there? We will have a driver and a teenager going to the School there. We found the airport a bit of a scary experience and were surrounded by youngsters grabbing at our cases and asking for money, overall we did not feel very safe on this short visit - is this common? Just wondering if it gets easier the longer you are there? Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.




Hi and welcome to the forum.

IMO Maadi is your best bet and more so when you have a teenager going to school, lots of social activites for you child. 
Yes everyone here asks for money regardless of money but you soon learn to cope with it.
Egypt is a place that you will love one day and hate the next.

Maiden


----------



## harvey1803 (Mar 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> IMO Maadi is your best bet and more so when you have a teenager going to school, lots of social activites for you child.
> Yes everyone here asks for money regardless of money but you soon learn to cope with it.
> ...


Thank you for quick reply. I have not heard of IMO Maadi, where is that?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry IMO= in my opinion.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry IMO= in my opinion.


or IMHO = in my HUMBLE opinion:eyebrows:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

harvey1803 said:


> Hi, looking for a bit of advice about a potential move to Cairo. We have already been for a short visit to look around at schools and apartments but still lots of questions. We looked at apartments in Maadi, is there an area within Maadi that is reccomended. We also had a drive out to Katameya and was very impressed with it, but lots of folks are saying it is not advisable as it is too far, no facilitites and difficult for local drivers, cleaners to travel there? We will have a driver and a teenager going to the School there. We found the airport a bit of a scary experience and were surrounded by youngsters grabbing at our cases and asking for money, overall we did not feel very safe on this short visit - is this common? Just wondering if it gets easier the longer you are there? Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Airport is great once you get used to it - out in 15 mins if you dont have hold luggage and 30 if you do.
Two keys things are:-
- where will your work be based 
- which school ??
then decide where to live


----------



## harvey1803 (Mar 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry IMO= in my opinion.


Oops, excuse the novice. Do you have any knowledge about living in Katameya?


----------



## harvey1803 (Mar 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Airport is great once you get used to it - out in 15 mins if you dont have hold luggage and 30 if you do.
> Two keys things are:-
> - where will your work be based
> - which school ??
> then decide where to live


School is in Katamaya and work is in Degla, Maadi - this would appear to be a problem!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

harvey1803 said:


> School is in Katamaya and work is in Degla, Maadi - this would appear to be a problem!


which school? NCBIS?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

my advice is live close to the school - better for you to travel than the kids.
we have many friends in Katameya - villa are huge and nice - as the saying goes you pay yer money . . . can be around 7-8,000$ per month to rent


----------



## harvey1803 (Mar 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> which school? NCBIS?


Yes, that is the plan.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Its a great school - probably the best for expats in Cairo IMHO


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

harvey1803 said:


> School is in Katamaya and work is in Degla, Maadi - this would appear to be a problem!


Live in Maadi Degla then--lots more of a social life. I have friends who have moved from Maadi to Katameya because of the large villas. They are expensive to heat and cool (construction is totally concrete--even the roof's structure!) and there really isn't much to do out there except perhaps go to the club. they end up coming back to Maadi a lot.

Many who live in Maadi send their children to schools in Katameya, Festival City, etc. with no problem!


----------



## Roula (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello!
On a general note, I'd like a bit of advice, too, about moving to Cairo right now. 
My partner and myself are about to move to Cairo (in 6th of October in particular), but I am pregnant and we're a bit hesitant to move now, after the instability of the last few months. 
I wanted some insight from the people who already live there, do you think that normal life and activities have resumed? is it safe to relocate now, or shall we try to postpone it? 
thank you in advance!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Roula said:


> Hello!
> On a general note, I'd like a bit of advice, too, about moving to Cairo right now.
> My partner and myself are about to move to Cairo (in 6th of October in particular), but I am pregnant and we're a bit hesitant to move now, after the instability of the last few months.
> I wanted some insight from the people who already live there, do you think that normal life and activities have resumed? is it safe to relocate now, or shall we try to postpone it?
> thank you in advance!




Hi Roula

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy.
In all honesty if there is no pressing need for you to be here.. don't come
Normal life has not resumed or at least it hasn't for me... I personally feel that the air has a feel of tension all the time plus it will be a lot nicer for you to have your baby in the UK, people who can leave here to have their babies do so that must tell you something,

maiden


----------



## Roula (Mar 21, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Roula
> 
> Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy.
> In all honesty if there is no pressing need for you to be here.. don't come
> ...




Thank you for quick response!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Roula
> 
> Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy.
> In all honesty if there is no pressing need for you to be here.. don't come
> ...


Yes second that, had 2 here two in uk all ok but at this point of time, if not urgent to be here stay were you are.


----------

